
Twitter didn't act after bomb suspect made threats on its platform - cpeterso
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/26/tech/cesar-sayoc-twitter-response/index.html
======
vorticalbox
Other than removing the tweet, which they didn't do, what could they have
done?

The strain it would out on Twitter and law enforcement investigating every
single tweet that contains violence would be too much.

~~~
nonce725
This.

Twitter is a communications service, not the police.

~~~
craftyguy
You're right, but it's easy to see how they've blurred the line by taking
action to ban some high profile individuals from their platform.

~~~
krapp
What line has been blurred? As a private platform, Twitter has always had the
right to ban anyone from their platform for any reason. Doing so isn't acting
as an agent of the state or using the state's monopoly on force, even when
they're compelled to do so by the law.

------
knaik94
I don't understand the media.

I think it's easy to make Twitter the bad guy, censor and you get called out
for it, allow free speech and they become responsible for people's actions.

The polarity increase between "us" and "them" and especially the political
animosity between parties is the catalyst for this kind of radicalism. It no
longer feels like American first, politics second.

Are we able to detect sarcasm using artificial intelligence yet? Because until
that's possible, the credibility of a threat is going to be the job of law
enforcement and not Twitter.

~~~
sodosopa
Death threats from the MAGA bombing suspect, isn't sarcasm.

